
XDP Hands-On Tutorial - svet_0
https://github.com/xdp-project/xdp-tutorial
======
ncmncm
On some NICs (e.g. Netronome), the eBPF code gets compiled to the native code
of a core on the NIC and runs there before the kernel even sees the packet.
How cool is that?

~~~
touisteur
Wondering whether some Mellanox NICs also have xdp offload... At 2x100Gbps I'd
at least like make it help reorder, coalesce packets with application-protocol
knowledge.

Anyone seen XDP use cases other than DDOS protection and firewall-like stuff?

~~~
ncmncm
I have been thinking about it for kernel-bypass CPU-bypass packet capture: DMA
them directly to a big-ass hugepages-mapped ring buffer, where unprivileged
user processes can then pick off interesting ones.

I use onload now, from an isolated core, but freeing up that core would be
better.

~~~
touisteur
Mmmh. I've been looking at the 'affordable' big-memory (4-6TB) HPE confs for
just this kind of 'snapshot to disk every bit from all 10GbE NICs for the
previous 10 minutes' feature.

